# [gelöst] KDE Login, Programme warten beim start auf etwas

## MaTu

Hallo 

Ich habe seit 2 Tagen folgendes Problem und kann nicht feststellen woran es liegt.

Nach dem login braucht KDE ca. 2 min. bis es startet, möchte ich ein Programm (Kmail, Konqueror) starten dauert das ebenso lange bis ich es benützen kann.

Zuletzt gemacht habe ich ein emerge -u system, bei dem folgende Programme erneuert wurden:

sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8

sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1

net-misc/wget-1.11.1

app-shells/bash-3.2_p33

sys-libs/ss-1.40.8

sys-fs/32fsprogs-1.40.8

sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1

Die log-dateien zeigen nichts ungewöhnliches mit Ausnahme folgender Meldung die ich auf der mitloggenden Konsole gefunden habe.

"famd[xxxx] can't register with portmapper", ob diese Meldung erst seit meinem Problem aufgetaucht ist kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.

Ich hänge mal emerge --info an, falls ihr noch andere Infos benötigt bitte schreiben.

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 May 2008 02:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg ccache digest distcc distlocks fixpackages keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_AT.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_AT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/All"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/science /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/gentoo-de /usr/local/sci"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa arts athena berkdb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb divx4linux dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd f77 fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hdf hdf5 iconv id3 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libg++ lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad midi mmx mmx2 mozilla mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pascal pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l2 vorbis win32codeces win32codecs x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xprint xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

danke für euer Hilfe MaTuLast edited by MaTu on Mon May 26, 2008 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Nimm mal fam aus deinen USE-Flags, brauchst du bei neueren KDE/Kernel-Versionen nicht mehr.

----------

## MaTu

ok danke, habe ich mal rausgenommen.

Irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ein Dienst alles blockiert.

famd wird zwar gestartet, geht aber automatisch auf stopped, auch wenn ich ihn neu starte.

Ich sehe aber keine Fehlermeldung.

lg MaTu

----------

## a.b.

Hast du denn auch neu kompiliert nachdem du das Flag rausegenommen hast? Es sieht so aus, als wäre es gerade der FAM-Dientst (was auch immer der macht), der das Problem verursacht.

----------

## MaTu

hallo 

ja habe mit "emerge --newuse world" 31 pakete neu gebacken (nvidia-driver klappte nicht), hat aber nichts gebracht.

lg MaTu

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Schuss ins Blaue 1:

Kann der Hostname deiner Maschine aufgelöst werden? Sprich: 

```
ping `hostname`
```

 ergibt KEIN  *Quote:*   

> ping: unknown host <Wie_auch_immer_dein_rechner_heisst>

   :Question: 

Schuss ins Blaue 2:

Deine /etc/hosts enthält mindestens die Einträge:

 *Quote:*   

> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 
> ::1             localhost
> 
> 

 

Sowie einen Eintrag für deinen Host?

 *Quote:*   

> 192.168.60.39     MeinHost    MeinHost.MeineDomäne

 

 :Question: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## MaTu

Hallo STiGMaTa

Das war ein Volltreffer.

Bei einem ping -c5 "mein_hostname" bekomme ich ein:

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4010ms

In meiner etc/hosts ist alles in der Art eingetragen:

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1	localhost

::1	localhost

192.168.XXX.YYY  mein_hostname.mein_domänname  mein_hostname

..... 

.....

natürlich mit den Namen die ich verwende.

Woran liegt es den daß ich den hostname nicht anpingen kann.

Ist da eine config-datei abhanden gekommen.

lg MaTu

----------

## a.b.

Funktioniert denn

```
ping 127.0.0.1
```

 und ist das Loopback-device (net.lo) aktiviert?

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Nein 

ping -c5 127.0.0.1

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4018ms

aber 

/etc/init.d/net.lo status

 * status:  started

läuft

lg MaTu

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hmm... Wenn du dich nicht selber anpingen kannst hast du wahrscheinlich irgend eine Art von Firewall am laufen. Hast du in der letzten Zeit mit Iptables rumgespielt? Irgend ein Firewall Script ausprobiert?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## MaTu

Hallo STiGMaTa

Genau das war mein Problem.

Ich habe die Tage davor einiges mit ssh und Wlan probiert und dazwischen den Rechner nie abgedreht.

Da ich am Rechner keine Firewall laufen habe aber mit iptables rumgemacht habe, kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee.

Danke StiGMaTa und allen anderen für die Hilfe.

Manchmal wird man von solchen Problemen aber auch total am falschen Fuß erwischt.  :Wink: 

lg MaTu

----------

